# Clingerman's in Grayling???



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

The wife & I have been renovating our house this summer and we found a store (on Ebay) that sells very nice rustic furnishings. It's called Clingerman's and supposedly they are located in Grayling, MI. Has anyone ever heard of the place and if so, are they open for the public to visit?


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm not familiar with them but here is another place:

Distinct Discovery Homes, Inc.
8091 W. Peck
Greenville, MI 48838

www.distinctdiscoveryhomes.com


I saw they had a boot at the Woods N Waters show last month. I do plan on checking them out but haven't yet.


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

That is a very good store in Grayling


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Younggun said:


> That is a very good store in Grayling


So does that mean the public can just stop in and shop there? I'm checking out a few of there items on Ebay and could just have them shipped... but the wife and I thought about driving up there for a little day trip.


----------

